
Ask HN: Have you sent kids to (or attended) a coding camp? - ohjeez
Josh Fruhlinger (jfruh@jfruh.com) is collecting input for an article; but it also seems like a worthy topic to discuss here.<p>Josh is mainly interested in experiences from the past five years, with an eye towards giving practical advice to parents who are considering sending their kids to one of these.<p>Overall, what did the child get out of it? Were you happy? Was the kid? Was it a good value, in any way you would like to interpret that?<p>What did you look for when you went &quot;shopping&quot;? What would you have done differently, if you had it to do again?<p>Drop a note to Josh in email if you want to reply privately, but I dare say people here have experiences to share.
======
user9182031
Reminds me of this:
[http://richardhartersworld.com/cri/2007/compcamp.html](http://richardhartersworld.com/cri/2007/compcamp.html)

------
ninefoxgambit
I attended a bootcamp and I was very successful along with many others In my
cohort.

I noticed that many of those who struggler to find jobs were younger.

While there are many factors, I felt that 1 big factor was those who had paid
the extremely high fees with their own money really gave it their all to make
it work.

I got the impression many of the young students had been paid for by wealthy
parents and we're not fully engaged.

